# Good first gecko for experienced to intermediate keeper?



## Frozenmouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Calling all geckophiles I have carpets ,blueys and some monitors. I was thinking of trying geckos of some sort, i don't want ones that are too small. I was thinking of one of the knob tail types , levis or amyae ? any suggestions.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 5, 2012)

Nephrurus species are good. I own a levis, theyre dead easy to keep and very fun to watch. If you dont mind paying a bit more, amyae, asper and wheeleri are all good options too.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah the Knob Tail species you're thinking about are good, amyae has a bit more size on levis which can actually be pretty small depending on gender and locale. Another good option are the Oedura group which are arboreal, these guys also have plenty of size to them. Some good options including O.monilis, O.tryoni and O.marmorata.


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 5, 2012)

Levis , great colours , easy to care for ....


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it comes down to personal preference,.
Go for whichever one you like the look of as their husbandry is all relatively easy no matter which Knobbie you choose.

My personal Faves are the Levis & Pilbarensis as there is so much variation in colour & patterning.

But I am sure either way you go you will be happy,. Nephrurus are great & no doubt you will end up with a few different ones anyway,. its just a matter of where to start !
Addictive little buggers!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I have narrowed it down to asper , amyae , i am thinking the desert geckos are easier to keep?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2012)

You want Nephrurus wheeleri or Nephrurus amyae for your terrestrial species and Strophurus taenicauda and Strophurus ciliaris for your arboreal out in the open all day branch huggin geckos, the 2nd ones need a 2.0/5.0 uv light  Enjoy


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 5, 2012)

Well,. If had to choose between Amyae & Asper I would go Amyae.
They are bigger & more attractive in colour imo

Banded or Light Asper,. now thats a different story 

As Brett mentioned , Wheeleri could also be another contender if you like the look of them,. they are almost a cross between Roughies & Smoothies.
Very nice & also very affordable now.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 5, 2012)

Smithers said:


> all day branch huggin geckos



Awesome catchphrase.

*copyrights furiously*


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is another question where the hell do i get an Amyae from , it seems no one freights them (assuming because they are fragile) and no one in victoria breeds them? .


----------



## Belv6 (Apr 11, 2012)

they do you just have to wait for them to come around and also there are other forums around that people sell them on


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 11, 2012)

amyae are great, easy to care for, they were my first gecko, (i already had beardies and pythons, but not geckos) and had no trouble with them at all,...

i have more geckos now, and amyae are still my faves by far.


----------



## stimigex (Apr 11, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> Here is another question where the hell do i get an Amyae from , it seems no one freights them (assuming because they are fragile) and no one in victoria breeds them? .



There are a few in Vic that do indeed breed Amyae! You just have to know where to look.
Send me a PM and i can give you a few names.


----------

